# How big will a caramel sib female grow?



## Brandon (Aug 24, 2017)

hello, I'm looking at being a Caramel sib female and was wondering how big it will grow when fully grown?
thanks.


----------



## kittycat17 (Aug 24, 2017)

Depends on the mix that went into it but probably between 6-9ft


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronhalling (Aug 25, 2017)

Why would you want to be a Caramel Sib Female. ??? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 25, 2017)

They are better looking Ron, don't you know that?


----------



## Brandon (Jan 16, 2018)

ronhalling said:


> Why would you want to be a Caramel Sib Female. ??? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling



it was my first snake and I liked how it looked and was worried about nuro


----------

